# Plant id please



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Plant with the bigger leaves. Does anyone know the name?
Thanks


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it is Cryptocoryne but not sure what kind Cryptocoryne .


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Cryptocoryne affinis???


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Cryptocoryne hudori


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

The long leafed one is a crypt of some variety I think

What is the clover one? Its pretty!!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Bunny said:


> The long leafed one is a crypt of some variety I think
> 
> What is the clover one? Its pretty!!


The clover one should 4 leaf clover or Marsilea crenata from the torpica 1-2-Grow.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> Cryptocoryne hudori


Thank you!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bunny said:


> The long leafed one is a crypt of some variety I think
> 
> What is the clover one? Its pretty!!


I think it's marsilea quadrifolia


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem, if you have a plantlet, let me know via pm I had this plant, but lost it when my co2 system stopped working while I was out of town.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

What kind of cryptocoryne are these?
Darker green color leaves and the lighter green/reddish brown color leaves (wentii)?
Thank you


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

bamboo said:


> What kind of cryptocoryne are these?
> Darker green color leaves and the lighter green/reddish brown color leaves (wentii)?
> Thank you


Yeah that's crypt. wentii


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks dunderbear

Anyone know what the darker green is?


----------

